# April Wellness Coupons Expiring 4/20/11



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The links did not work for me?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Try searching through these to find your country/formula. I can't upload the dry canada formula due to file size limitations so I'll do another email.

Edit: the Canada dry Wellness coupon is a bigger size than forum rules allow (by .1) so I cannot upload it. If anyone needs this coupon check the Wellness website blog and it might be in there. Sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping Up for savings on canned and dry Wellness products through 4/20!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Are these to be printed out at home to use in store or can they be used to purchase online also? I've sent the files to my son and daughter.

Thanks


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Since I feed my guys _Wellness _I'll have to see if I need dog food before April 20th and try this coupon. If not, may be I'll have to see if they put out a May coupon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Are these to be printed out at home to use in store or can they be used to purchase online also? I've sent the files to my son and daughter.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if they are for use online. Look at the coupon and see if it allows it specifically. If you are using a 3rd party retailer online it may also depend on that store's policy regarding coupons. We only use them locally at brick/mortar stores, and try to combine them with in-store sales to boot. Last time I paid $7 for my 26 lb. bag due to the coupon, store sale and a frequent buyer discount! Now we only have 300 more bags to go to get that discount again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Since I feed my guys _Wellness _I'll have to see if I need dog food before April 20th and try this coupon. If not, may be I'll have to see if they put out a May coupon.


Rob, they have them every month to five weeks, more or less. It looks like they are on a 5 week schedule recently. I try to post them here when I get the notice. They gave me a roadblock this month because the one for Canada's dry food is a larger pdf size than the rest. The forum size limit for a pdf is 1.81 mb and the coupon was 1.82mb! If any Canadians need the pdf PM me with your email address and I'll try to send it to you that way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping up! I need to use the coupon today before it expires!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The coupon worked at the store I go to, and it was even substracted off from an already sales prices they had going on........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> The coupon worked at the store I go to, and it was even substracted off from an already sales prices they had going on........


Same here! It was great because the food was on sale and then the coupon on top of it made the food $10 cheaper.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been ordering wellness core from Discount pet meds, pet medications and pet medicines - PetCareRx pet pharmacy -- it's the cheapest price I could find and they've been offering free delivery -- they have a reward program that takes $$ off your next order plus if you belong to ebates you get a cash back reward

(did all that make sense!?)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

2goldens2love said:


> I've been ordering wellness core from Discount pet meds, pet medications and pet medicines - PetCareRx pet pharmacy -- it's the cheapest price I could find and they've been offering free delivery -- they have a reward program that takes $$ off your next order plus if you belong to ebates you get a cash back reward
> 
> (did all that make sense!?)


Yes, it did make sense! We are lucky that the store we buy from here locally sells it at a better price than the Petcos and Petsmarts and frequently has sales. They also have a reward program that we take advantage of whenever we can. Every little bit helps!


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yes, it did make sense! We are lucky that the store we buy from here locally sells it at a better price than the Petcos and Petsmarts and frequently has sales. They also have a reward program that we take advantage of whenever we can. Every little bit helps!



You really are lucky -- I'm not a huge fan of ordering food online since it can vary how long it takes to come (one time it took 2 days one time it took 2 weeks!) -- but petcarerx was the cheapest I found at $57.99 for the 26lb bag of wellness core ocean (the original & reduced fat formulas are even cheaper) -- ebates gives a 12% cashback rebate (so in my eyes takes another $6.96 off the price) and then they give you rewards you can use off your next purchase so every time I buy it I have around $2.70 in a coupon from them to apply to it, plus free shipping and no tax makes it about $48/26lb bag (shipped to my door) better than anywhere I can buy it from locally


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

2goldens2love said:


> You really are lucky -- I'm not a huge fan of ordering food online since it can vary how long it takes to come (one time it took 2 days one time it took 2 weeks!) -- but petcarerx was the cheapest I found at $57.99 for the 26lb bag of wellness core ocean (the original & reduced fat formulas are even cheaper) -- ebates gives a 12% cashback rebate (so in my eyes takes another $6.96 off the price) and then they give you rewards you can use off your next purchase so every time I buy it I have around $2.70 in a coupon from them to apply to it, plus free shipping and no tax makes it about $48/26lb bag (shipped to my door) better than anywhere I can buy it from locally


You are getting a good deal and you save gas by getting it delivered to your front door too!


----------

